# Snail problems?



## Sanks (Dec 8, 2010)

I just switched my fish over to their new tank today, and everyone is doing great except for my snail.
It hasn't moved for hours, I thought it was because it was stuck (it did seem to be resting on it's back), so I moved it upright.
I took a shower and came back, and it's doing the same thing.
It looks as if it can't get back into it's shell, and is 'folding' itself and trying to tuck in, but part of it still hangs out. 
I just checked on it, and it almost fit itself back in, but there is a thin part of it's foot hanging out.
Help?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It probably is just scared somehow. Don't worry, snails can go a couple days without having to go up for oxygen. If it doesn't move after a day or more, then I'd start to worry


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Yeah I had my apple snail do that a while back and she sat like that for a long time (at least a few days). Dont worry too much, but if its still like that after a couple days pull it out, if it falls out of the shell or smells absolutely rank then its passed on.


----------



## Sanks (Dec 8, 2010)

When I got home from my boyfriend's, it was puttering around like usual!
Thanks for easing my worries, guys!


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I have the same problem, but I blame it on my goldfish constantly atacking it.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

If your having issues with your goldfish going after an apple snail you may want to look into investing in nerite snails. Ive noticed that the fish i keep which go for snails dont seem to notice nerites, ontop of that nerites dont really have much in the way of fleshy parts that stick out from under their shells. They also cant reproduce in freshwater, though they can and will lay the eggs anyways -_-


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Also,my african dwarf frog seems to be biting my snails. This is the second snail he's killed. any suggestions?


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I have one of those in my other tank! Way cool, he's kinda slower than the Apples though.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah they deffinitely cant get up to the kinds of speeds that apples can reach, but their just as good at cleaning, and as an added bonus there is the possibility that they eat hydras seeing as i had them in one of my tanks but they all dissapeared shortly after i added a nerite.


----------

